# window.resizeTo bei verschiedenen browsern



## forum-user (10. November 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich weis nicht ob es recht hier her gehört aber ich versuche es einmal....

Ich bastel an einem Projekt, wo es am einfachsten ist, beim Laden einer Seite, eine feste Fenstergröße zu erstellen.
Bitte nicht mit CSS kommen, dies mache ich sonst.

Beim Laden der Seite nutze ich onLoad mit window.resizeTo .... Dies funktioniert soweit ganz gut, bis auf einige Browser.... Leider kann man dennoch das Fenster vergrößern, was es aber nicht machen soll....
Nun meine Frage, wo liegt mein Fehler und wie könnte ich das anderweitig lösen...


----------

